# Nest at 21 days, real or false pregnancy?



## grumpybabies (Sep 16, 2007)

Well as the question suggests, if a doe starts to make a nest on day 21, is it more likely to be a real or false pregnancy? I know the earlier on is it the more likely it is to be false, so what do you think?

Unfortunately a doe may be pregnant because 2 rabbits escaped at the same time, and it is typical to be one boy and one girl! This is her first litter and she is just over a yearold. I know this is risky but hopefully not too risky and i have a brilliant vet and plenty of money if anything goes wrong. Wish us luck!


----------



## polly (Sep 16, 2007)

Good luck, it should be ok it depends on what type of bunny it is too, bigger bunnies take longer to mature than little breeds. 

I have a doe that nests 2 weeks before if you tidy her out and disturb it she will not make another one!! (she likes to be awkward) but it sounds about right, she is getting ready but she won't probably pull fur till right before she has them


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's tricky... Wildfire would start building a nest up to 2 weeks early, but other buns will build one as late as when they start contractions.

Is she pulling fur or just building a nest? If she's pulling fur already, I would guess at false. If it's nest building with no fur, I would hazard at babies in just over a week.

Treat her like she is pregnant just in case. Last thing you want is to assume it's a false pregnancy and find dead, cold babies lying around. Always be prepared with a nest box.

If she doesn't soil the nest box, you can give her one now. But if she uses it as a litter box, take it away and give it to her closer to the due date.

--Dawn


----------



## grumpybabies (Sep 16, 2007)

Well we have had to move her to a different hutch to her usual one as it has a better set up for babies. I don't actually give nest boxes but make it so it is suitable. I will take pics as i think the idea may help others. But anyway so i put new hay in the new hutch and moved her nest as best as possible which is only hay no fur, so hopefully she will make a new one. I was convinced she wasn't pregnant, but looks like she is. She is so agressive too. And heavy poor girl! I have had one other doe that had 2 litters that made nests 10 mins before so this is new for me. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Dutch doe that always makes a nest at 2 weeks. IF she doesn't I know she didn't take but that's ararity. I usually have ott ake it out and give it back to her later because she'll fudge it up but I guess she just likes to be on top of things. If she was bred I'd say there's a slim chance she's faking you out. She may just be on top of her game. 

-JAK


----------



## grumpybabies (Sep 28, 2007)

Well she was pregnant!!!! I am pleased to say she had 4 healthy babies yesterday, and she fed them straight away, she seems a great mum. No dead babies and it was her first litter, and she was over a year old so i was very worried! I am so chuffed, looks like one solid black and 3 broken blacks, one will be a very pretty pattern! Will gets pics when possible but she is a very protective mum!


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! :bunnydance:

So glad to hear everything went so well. I was just about to post to this thread asking for an update. I figured you'd have an answer by now, lol!!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been meaning to PM you to ask about this. I'm so thrilled for you...more beautiful babies....and BROKENS on top of everything else. I LOVE brokens..

Congrats on the litter!

Peg
*

grumpybabies wrote: *


> Well she was pregnant!!!! I am pleased to say she had 4 healthy babies yesterday, and she fed them straight away, she seems a great mum. No dead babies and it was her first litter, and she was over a year old so i was very worried! I am so chuffed, looks like one solid black and 3 broken blacks, one will be a very pretty pattern! Will gets pics when possible but she is a very protective mum!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 28, 2007)

w00t babeez.


----------



## grumpybabies (Sep 29, 2007)

Well i haven't got baby pics yet, as i am a lucky girl and my man has some of my rabbits as his house as my mum said no to more, but people kept giving me more, and i haven't been to his since the day they were born. But will try to get some later, and for now here are the pics of mum and dad.

This is dad, Bandit







And this is the good mum Tatty






Unfortunately they are both pet shop rabbits, the pics aren't good but you can just see bandit has dutch appearance from his ear, but i think he is a cross breed so the babies will be right mutts but i will still love them. I can't wait to see if their ears lop or stick up! Both of these rabbits were given to me, by 2 separate members of my man's family. They both said they bit and scratched, the hell do they lol.

This was by no means an intentional breeding, they were in hutches next to each other, and they had one catch that held both bedroom doors shut, so when the catch came undone, both got out, and made cute little babies!

Anyway baby pics to follow asap if i can get around Tatty!


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 29, 2007)

Awww congrats! I was wondering about it too! I love Tatty :inlove:I can't wait to see the babies! Hehehe.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2007)

Even though her broken pattern is kind of fudged up I think its absolutely gorgeous with the minimal spotting over her face and back....If I were a spotted rabbit....I want to look like that. 

Though I am an artist so we'll see what I can do....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2007)

Did I do a good job? I didn't have a mirror, and my husband refused to help me. Psh, I told him he was just prejudiced against broken patterned wives.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL Great job!



CONGRATS on the babies! Can't wait to see them!!!!


----------



## polly (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the litter can't wait for pics.

Jesse, very interesting markings maybe Pam can judge you see how acceptable you are under ARBA :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 1, 2007)

*polly wrote: *


> Congrats on the litter can't wait for pics.
> 
> Jesse, very interesting markings maybe Pam can judge you see how acceptable you are under ARBA :biggrin2:



I'm going to DQ her for lack of eye circles. 

(And I'm going to rip that darn thing off her lip)

But Jesse's Thrianta colored hair is pretty . . .



Pam


----------



## polly (Oct 1, 2007)

no BIS there then was worth a try Jesse


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 1, 2007)

You don't like my lip ring? Pam you're such a MOM!!!! 
Although my mom likes it. 


I'll have to try again later.... I washed it off....


-JAK


----------

